# What to expect?



## k10lbe (Jun 10, 2009)

Right guys never been before, always had a interest in valenting/detailing and now starting to get more goodies and just got my first da!

I'm only a hour and a bit away so not far but the question is what shall I expect?

Many trade stands? 
Any good deals normally?

Thanks guys


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi, lots of trade stands, lots of demos. The best thing for me last year was been able to talk to some of the manufactures direct and ask about there products. Got a few good deals last year. Meguiars in particular were doing some very good discounts.


----------



## k10lbe (Jun 10, 2009)

What was meguairs offering lol?


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

Most of there gallon size stuff was around £5 off.


----------



## k10lbe (Jun 10, 2009)

That's not bad then lol.
Looks like I better pop over then 

Don't suppose anyone has a pair off spare tickets not needed you'll sell?


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

you can still order them or pay on the door i think? 

only ordered mine lastweek


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Oi jay, get down to it  

Didn't know you was on here


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

theres separate thread in this very section listing all the traders attending this year ..


----------

